# Non existing "/dev/ttyUSB" or " /dev/tts/USB* [SOLVED]

## kim_asplund

I have a  Acer C300 Tablet PC.... The problem is that i cant seem to get the wacom driver working... it is supposed to be working by a usb serial interface, and so it seems to be to. But nomatter what i try i just cant seem to get the device working.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /proc/tty/drivers
> 
> /dev/tty             /dev/tty        5       0 system:/dev/tty
> ...

 

So it seems to be registerd but it is non existing in /dev.... 

Any ideas anyone? Help is much appreciated.

Regards KimLast edited by kim_asplund on Fri Sep 01, 2006 7:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## widan

/dev/ttyUSB* devices are remapped by udev into /dev/tts/USB*, so check if you have a /dev/tts/USB0.

----------

## kim_asplund

Nope...

I only have /dev/tts/1-7

nothing else  :Sad: 

----------

## widan

Look at this link. Apparently it's a normal serial port, not USB, but it is at a non-standard address. Emerge setserial and linuxwacom if you don't have them already, and try running:

```
setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x6F8 irq 6 autoconfig
```

Normally you should have a /dev/tts/0. Run that to test it:

```
wacdump -f c100 /dev/tts/0
```

If that works, you need to edit /etc/serial.conf and put the setserial line in it (but without "setserial"). For the X configuration, look at the site, but replace all occurences of /dev/ttyS0 by /dev/tts/0.

----------

## kim_asplund

Thx. it seems i had a miss spelling the last time i did trye that  :Wink: 

On to the next problem...

when i use the stylus it works very well until i actually trye to "click" on the screen. after clicking the first time it somehow changes the layout so when the stylus is halfway across the screen the pointer is altheway across the screen... ??? 

Regards Kim Asplund

----------

## kim_asplund

"emerge setserial"

add to /etc/conf.d/local.start:    setserial /dev/ttyS0 port 0x6F8 irq 6 autoconfig

(just for reference)

----------

